# thunder bay river



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

Family camping trip to the Atlanta River Cabins on Thunder Bay River is planned for late August. Never been there. Was wondering if that is a good fishing area? I heard theres a mixed bag of opportunities but i've never fished it. Any info? Techniques, areas, other? Hopefully some easy worm dunking opportunities as i will have the kids out too... Thanks. Matt.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

It has been years since I fished it but I remember getting a lot of rock bass. So your kids should have fun! There are some nice tribs to explore and also more trout opportunities north of Atlanta.


----------

